# Popup-Bilder selbst für eigene Tabelle erstellen?



## Ctkoy (28. März 2020)

Hallo liebe Buffis. Ich sammle Trading Cards (NBA und NFL hauptsächlich) und wollte da ne Tabelle erstellen. Tabelle an sich ist ja kein Problem aber möchte zu jeder Karte ein Bild schiessen und wenn ich über die Bezeichnung drüberfahre dass gleich ein Bild angezeigt wie die Karte aussieht. Da gibts doch bestimmt irgendeine Art Befehl, z. B. [Pfad des Bildes/Dateiname] oder? finde i-wie nichts im google. Entweder so oder dass es mich vll leiterweitet zu meinem Ordner wo Bilder sind, dass ich quasi das Bild mit extra Fenster aufrufe. Muss doch sowas geben.

 

Danke für die Hilfe schon mal


----------



## spectrumizer (30. März 2020)

Womit willst du denn die Tabelle erstellen? Excel? OpenOffice Calc? Google Docs?


----------



## Ctkoy (5. April 2020)

Mit google Tabellen hab ich erstellt


----------



## spectrumizer (6. April 2020)

Du kannst mit Google Tabellen keine Dateien verlinken, die bei dir auf der Festplatte sind. Das funktioniert aus Sicherheitsgründen browsertechnisch nicht. Du kannst die Bilder aber auf eine Seite wie Imgur.com oder eine ähnliche Seite hochladen und dann den Link zum Bild entsprechend in eine Zelle einfügen.


----------



## Ctkoy (7. April 2020)

ok danke ich schaus mir an


----------

